# Emanuel Mammana



## Chrissonero (13 Luglio 2015)

Difensore centrale argentino del Rivel Plate, 19 anni 183cm forse il difensore con piu potenziale in sudamerica, molto tecnico e anche veloce per questo lo hanno fatto giocare anche terzino destro con ottimi risultati in coppa libertadores, forte personalita, tra altro gia segnalato da Simeone per l'Atletico, per ora è uno che si puo prendere con 8-10 mln di euri, giocatore senza nessun dubbio da investire


----------



## Love (13 Luglio 2015)

anche a me piace tanto...ceduto alex prenderei lui...


----------



## devils milano (13 Luglio 2015)

uno con un cognome del genere ( Mammon ) non può che giocare x il diavolo...


----------



## Ma che ooh (13 Luglio 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Difensore centrale argentino del Rivel Plate, 19 anni 183cm forse il difensore con piu potenziale in sudamerica, molto tecnico e anche veloce per questo lo hanno fatto giocare anche terzino destro con ottimi risultati in coppa libertadores, forte personalita, tra altro gia segnalato da Simeone per l'Atletico, per ora è uno che si puo prendere con 8-10 mln di euri, giocatore senza nessun dubbio da investire



Certo però se la sua bravura è proporzionata alla bruttezza del cognome , abbiamo il nuovo Messi


----------



## Shevchenko (13 Luglio 2015)

All'inizio vi giuro che ho letto "Emanuela Mamma" e pensavo d'essere nella sezione "L'album della gnocca" pensando che quello fosse il nome di qualche modella.Poi ho capito che sbagliavo e niente...Scrivo questo messaggio e poi cerco di tornare nella sezione che più mi interessa


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Settembre 2015)

Ieri ha fatto una grande partita da titolare nel superclassico argentino contro il Boca di Tevez


----------

